# Skinny deer in backyard



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw these deer in my inlaws' backyard last summer, eating their garden. I was browsing some old files on my computer and came across the pictures. Here are a couple of them. 
Pavlik


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like a typical july doe to me. Skinny wise.


----------



## brown eyed girl (Sep 22, 2007)

Makes me want summer to hury :roll:


----------

